# Neely earns WCRL Level 1 title



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Neely earned his WCRL rally (formerly APDT Rally) level 1 title with in a one-day, three-trial event at Bella Vista Training Center (Lewisberry, PA).

Here's how it went: Trial 1, score of 210 (First); Trial 2, score of 210 (First); and Trial 3, score of 208 (Second). That's only 2 points off across three tests. I can't believe it myself--I'm still smiling!

In this venue, earning a title with all three scores at or better than 190 earns an award of excellence in addition to the title.

It's been two full years since we were in WCRL rally--that's when Neely earned his Rally Level Puppy title. I'm glad I waited until he was really ready to rock!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Very Good!!!!! You deserve to be proud of your efforts!!
Did you get any video????? I just love watching PF dogs work!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Neely. Sometimes it is worth it to give your dog time to mature and settle a bit; sure paid off for you. Nice scores!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Very Good!!!!! You deserve to be proud of your efforts!!
> Did you get any video????? I just love watching PF dogs work!


I wish! I'm not in the habit of doing that yet, and I've missed some runs I'd really like to see again. If I win the lottery, I'll just hire a videographer to go to shows with me. 

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! No wonder you are still smiling!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations! That is quite fantastic and an amazing accomplishment!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

*WCRL Level 2 title*

Rather than start a new thread, I'm appending this note to the thread I already started on his WCRL Level 1 title.

This time it's Level 2, with scores in the A class of 204 (3rd place), 210 (1st), and 207 (1st), for another Award of Excellence (title earned with three scores over 190). 

Then, to see if we could do it, we moved up to Level 3A and got our first Q with 206.

Neely has a public Facebook page, so you can see his collected videos here:
https://www.facebook.com/PiccolosNiallDelaney/videos

These are down under "All Videos," with "WCRL" in the title. I don't have video of his run this morning where he earned the title--I didn't even think about it until I was already in the ring. 

M


----------

